
Isosurface Extraction Using Marching Cubes Algorithm - s4chin
https://github.com/lettier/isosurface
======
bd
If you like marching cubes in WebGL, here are some more examples (both CPU and
GPU based implementations):

[http://threejs.org/examples/webgl_marchingcubes.html](http://threejs.org/examples/webgl_marchingcubes.html)

[http://webglsamples.org/blob/blob.html](http://webglsamples.org/blob/blob.html)

[http://webglsamples.org/caves/caves.html](http://webglsamples.org/caves/caves.html)

[https://www.clicktorelease.com/code/bumpy-
metaballs/](https://www.clicktorelease.com/code/bumpy-metaballs/)

[http://dev.miaumiau.cat/rayTracer/](http://dev.miaumiau.cat/rayTracer/)

[http://dev.miaumiau.cat/sph/](http://dev.miaumiau.cat/sph/)

[http://mikolalysenko.github.io/Isosurface/](http://mikolalysenko.github.io/Isosurface/)

------
Devid2014
Is Marching Cubes not already outdated algorithm to do this !?

Why not use state pf the art algorithm for this, like Marching Tiles ?

~~~
bd
For few other approaches implemented for WebGL see here:

[http://0fps.net/2012/07/12/smooth-voxel-terrain-
part-2/](http://0fps.net/2012/07/12/smooth-voxel-terrain-part-2/)

